# Please Help... Thinking Of Emigrating To Canada...



## Mandy21 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Everyone! 

I am looking for some advice about emigrating from Scotland to Canada. I am 21 years old and my fiancé is 25. We got engaged at Niagara Falls in September last year when were visiting his relatives. We did not want to come home so have been thinking ever since about moving over. His "Aunt" said she would sponsor us however she is not technically his Aunt. My fiancé and her are related through her parents and his grandparents; they have the same surname and there is blood in their somewhere. My fiancé has known is Aunt since he was born and they have a very very close bond. My question is would this be a suitable relationship for a family visa? Also would I be supported within that visa or would it only be him as we are not yet married? 

Another option I was considering is a skilled workers visa as I have an Honours Degree in Computer Aided Design however again when researching this they do not have this discipline on the visa application that I can find... 

Is there anyone out there that could shed some light on our situation? I would appreciate any help or advice. We really want to go to Canada! 

Thanks!


----------



## leeabr101 (Jan 28, 2010)

Mandy21 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am looking for some advice about emigrating from Scotland to Canada. I am 21 years old and my fiancé is 25. We got engaged at Niagara Falls in September last year when were visiting his relatives. We did not want to come home so have been thinking ever since about moving over. His "Aunt" said she would sponsor us however she is not technically his Aunt. My fiancé and her are related through her parents and his grandparents; they have the same surname and there is blood in their somewhere. My fiancé has known is Aunt since he was born and they have a very very close bond. My question is would this be a suitable relationship for a family visa? Also would I be supported within that visa or would it only be him as we are not yet married?
> 
> ...


Hi mandie

I dont think she will be able to. i may be incorrect as im currently going through the process via the skilled worker, but i did look into family sponsorship as my wife's brother lives in canada.
However, from the canadian immigration website, the canadian resident can only sponsor a spouse/partner or dependant child (under 18).

Thats how i understand it but like i say, im no expert.

In relation to skilled worker, its only the 38 most wanted that are currently open as i understand it. if cad is not on the list then its likely it will fail.
be aware that the sustem/list is currently under review and a result is due 16th april but if the immigration process is anything to go by, you may be waiting a LOT longer than that!!!

Lee


----------



## Mandy21 (Mar 22, 2010)

leeabr101 said:


> Hi mandie
> 
> I dont think she will be able to. i may be incorrect as im currently going through the process via the skilled worker, but i did look into family sponsorship as my wife's brother lives in canada.
> However, from the canadian immigration website, the canadian resident can only sponsor a spouse/partner or dependant child (under 18).
> ...


Hi Lee

Thanks so much for replying to my post. I have to say I am very disapointed as I really really want to work and live in Canada but if that cannot happen then that is how it has to be. 

Thanks again for your reply, good luck with your application. 

Mandy


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

It is best to look at the CIC web site as my friend is using her Aunt as a sponspor so it can be done but it would only be your fiance she can cover not you unfortuanately.


----------



## Mandy21 (Mar 22, 2010)

MandyB said:


> It is best to look at the CIC web site as my friend is using her Aunt as a sponspor so it can be done but it would only be your fiance she can cover not you unfortuanately.


Hi Mandy

Thats even more dispointing but thanks for letting me know. 

Mandy


----------



## Buccaneer (Feb 14, 2010)

Have you looked at the LMO route as that is how i have done it.


----------



## Mandy21 (Mar 22, 2010)

Buccaneer said:


> Have you looked at the LMO route as that is how i have done it.


Hi 

What is LMO? Is that on the CIC website?

Mandy


----------



## shayla (Apr 8, 2010)

Buccaneer said:


> Have you looked at the LMO route as that is how i have done it.


Hi Buccaneer, I am so curioused about you LMO route, cause I am thinking of moving to Canada too. So would you please explain?
Anyone else know LMO thing?
Thank you 
Shayla


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lmo*



shayla said:


> Hi Buccaneer, I am so curioused about you LMO route, cause I am thinking of moving to Canada too. So would you please explain?
> Anyone else know LMO thing?
> Thank you
> Shayla


LMO stands for Labour Market Opinion which is the governments way of finding out of the company you want to work for can hire you. If the company can show they have tried to hire with Canadian workforce without success they can hire you. We went through this route and my hubby was hired using this system and the Provincial Nominee Program.
The CIC web site has more details
Good luck
MandyB


----------



## Buccaneer (Feb 14, 2010)

Sorry for not replying about LMO i have been working but MandyB has covered it perfectly.


----------



## Mandy21 (Mar 22, 2010)

Buccaneer said:


> Sorry for not replying about LMO i have been working but MandyB has covered it perfectly.


Im sorry if I am being a dumb but I read the CIC website and still dont understand how this could help. How do u start the process on this route?

Thanks 

Mandy


----------



## shayla (Apr 8, 2010)

*thank you*



MandyB said:


> LMO stands for Labour Market Opinion which is the governments way of finding out of the company you want to work for can hire you. If the company can show they have tried to hire with Canadian workforce without success they can hire you. We went through this route and my hubby was hired using this system and the Provincial Nominee Program.
> The CIC web site has more details
> Good luck
> MandyB


Thank you all .
Another window closed. Caue my major is business management.


----------

